# Very upset! Left a message for them to call me back!



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

Today we went to the local petting zoo/mini zoo. They have tons of reptiles that all had heat lamps, etc.

Well they had a hedgehog(that was first of all HUGE) in a pure plexy glass cage. It had no heat lamp at all, and his wheel was a wire wheel that looked too small for him. He didn't have a house. Just shavings, a log he couldn't fit in and food & water.

I asked the worker why he didn't have a heat lamp and her response was "just like a rabbit so it's didn't need one". I quickly corrected her on that fact. She told me to leave a message with the woman in charge of the animals, so I did, and am waiting for a response.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Yikes! That's unacceptable! Do you mind if I ask were this place is? I'm curious if it's an accredited institution... nowhere that keeps care of animals should be making those kind of mistakes. They are an example for the public!

I work at a zoo myself and we used to have a hedgehog in our encounters area as a program animal, and of course it was properly cared for.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

I believe it's considered Ruthven Ontario.
http://www.colasanti.com/
That's their site.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Ugh, that makes me really frustrated. They have so many other animals, and I just wonder if their ignorance expands to their other animals as well :\


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

All the reptiles and such had their heat lamps, just not the hedgehog. 

That poor hedgie though.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Is it the same as the one they have in their banner? It kind of looks like a long ear rather than an aph. Not sure if environment differs much though.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

According to the sign on the front of the cage it said African Pygamy.


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

The one on their banner is a stock photo. http://www.shutterstock.com/cat.mhtml?l ... d=28618555


----------

